# Chain saw file hook sharpener DIY for bigger hooks.



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

I have used this for over 20 years and it works great.


----------



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

*What do you think of this sharpener?*

Did anyone get a chance to make one of these?:grin:


----------

